# Mouse Pointer does not move or moves slowly



## Dragon Cloud (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I bought a new desk top computer with Window 7. When the PC was set up 4 weeks ago, every thing was fine. 2 weeks ago, the mouse pointer on the screen begins not moving smoothly, even sometimes the cursor stops for 1 to 2 seconds. The reponses of the cursors just make me mad. I scanned the PC with antivirus software. Everything is fine. 

Please help.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

It may be a "buggy" graphics driver. Download the latest graphics driver from your PC manufacturer's website if it's a brand-name PC (HP, Packard Bell etc.) or from the motherboard manufacturer's website if it's a "no name" (home-built or built-to-order) computer.

Conversely, if you recently updated the graphics driver already, use Device Manager to roll back to the previous version.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Dragon Cloud and welcome to TSF :wave:

Is it a wired or wireless USB-mouse or PS2?

If it's a wireless USB (little plastic block sits in the socket), try new batteries in the mouse. If that doesn't work or it's a wired USB-mouse, try uninstalling the USB-drivers via the Device Manager, then let Windows re-install them after a re-boot.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Try another Mouse. If no joy, use the warranty.


----------



## Dragon Cloud (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Experts,
Thank you. My mouse is wireless. Just a minute ago I changed the battery. The mouse seems to work find. Thank you.


----------



## Dragon Cloud (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Experts,

The mouse is sick again. The symtom comes back. 
My PC is DELL, XPS 8300, 8G RAM, WINDOW 7.

Could any one suggest any curing method?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you try uninstalling then re-installing the USB-drivers from the Device-Manager?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try a wired mouse.


----------



## Dragon Cloud (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Experts,

I unplugged the USB of the mouse from the socket, and plugged again. The PC confirmed finding a new hardware and installed successfully the driver. But the mouse still sick.

Today I replace it with a new one. The mouse still does not move smoothly. 

I suspect that there is a application ate up most of the CPU power and RAM. Will that be the case? It is very annoying.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

It's very possible that something running in the background can eat up resources, certain high-branded anti-virus and 'Internet security' programs can really drag a system down.

Try looking at the Windows Resource-Monitor (Control Panel-All programs-Accessories-System Tools), the 'Overview' tab at the top will list what programs are running, along with how much CPU-power they're using.

Once you've identified any worst-offenders, check through their preferences/options and untick any 'Start with Windows' or similar, then shut them down. You can always run them when needed, though they might take a couple of seconds longer to start.


----------



## BrainSupport (Apr 20, 2012)

Hello 

It most likely seems like an application is putting alot of pressure on your CPU. I would suggest looking at the applications running in the task manager. If you have not already, can you list system specs? I got a similar problem like this when running java applications on my machine. Normally, a message would pop up stating the CPU usage of application. Try reboot maybe? Good luck.


----------



## Dragon Cloud (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi Experts,

All you experts suggestion have been tried. The symptom did not go away. 

Eventually I found the cause. RF Interference was to blame.
Let me explain my system here. My desk top is a PC which is hard wire connected to a LINKSYS wireless router for other laptops in the house. Since the cables are short, the LINKSYS router is just placed next to my desk top. Year ago I used to used a wired mouse. It was not convenient. About two years ago when the wire moused was working too hard and died I changed to wireless mouse. The symtom started to appear, i.e. slow moving of the mouse pointer. I thought my old PC (with 2GB ram) could havebeen loaded with too many programs causing the slow response of the mouse. I just stayed with the symptom.

Few months ago I bought the current new desktop. The slow moving sypmtom of the mouse pointer should not exist with a new PC as there is not much rubbish inside. This is the reason I started search for the root cause.

Last week I un-plugged the USB of the wireliess mouse from the rear socket and plugged it to the top of the PC. I repeatedly tried the two different USB sockets. The top USB socket is closer to the mouse whereas the rear USB socket is farther way. In between the mouse and the rear USB socket there is the wireless router, the body of the PC itself. You can imagine the electromagnetic wave are interfering with each other. 

At least up to now, the top USB socket gives no sign of slow moving. Definitely the RF interference is a cause. 

I hope my finding may help other PC users particularly those using wireless applications will consider RF interference is one of the cause in hardward non-normality. Also hoping that this information may arouse the attention of hardware developer to look into the problem of RF interference to improve further their products.

Thank you for all your suggestions.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Glad you found your solution


----------

